
Ask HN: Where to look for remote Engineering Manager Jobs? - keviv
I&#x27;ve been a Fullstack developer in the past and an Engineering manager for past few years (total 12 years of experience). While Remote Software engineering Jobs are plenty, I&#x27;m not able to find many Remote Engineering Management positions. Any recommended websites?
======
throw1234651234
My impression is that management roles won't migrate to remote nearly as
easily as dev roles and overall demand for dev managers (that aren't hands on)
will decrease.

This is from personal experience - all our "management teams" went back into
the office, and scrum masters are pretty much sitting on their hands.

~~~
vaidhy
If all devs are remote, then it makes sense for the manager to be remote too.
There is no reason to go to an empty office (unless your manager wants face
time and cannot deal with remote reportees).

~~~
fatnoah
>There is no reason to go to an empty office

With my entire family WFH and the prospect of school not being full time, I
have a MASSIVE incentive to go to the office. I'll have a reasonably
comfortable place to work! I also find the commute to be useful for gearing up
to and winding down from work.

------
bigcloud1299
Where are you located ?

~~~
keviv
India :)

------
im_mansigupta
Twitter :)

